# My Yard Haunt 2009



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Finally took a video. I took it on my phone so I hope my phone has good enough quality so that you can enjoy it.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

The pictures came out great! Cool set-up! _*HAPPY HALLOWEEN*_!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

You've been a halloweenbusyboy.You have added alot this year and it looks great.Love the drinking ghoul-saw that prop in how to haunt your house but the instructions didn't click for me.Can you tell me how you did it.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Thank You. I used PVC instead of wood. I also cut a hole in the neck for the water instead of using the funnel. Vlad helped me make it.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

got a lot of compliments on the grave escape. more so than the drinking goul but did get plenty for him as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your phone takes a damn good video


I love the drinking skellie!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice video ... that drinking ghoul is nice. I am thinking that I need to have make one for my drinking pirates!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice Job John. You have so many different props that are very original and cool looking. The drinking prop came out great and I love the grave escape. Sorry I missed this when you posted it, but I'm glad you gave me a heads up. Awesome!


----------



## grantbrott (Feb 22, 2010)

Thats awesome, loved the drinking ghoul and will have to incorporate something like that with my pirate theme when I run it again.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Danged good video for a phone. The drinking skelleton was pretty cool. Keep haunting!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

your phone takes great video


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great Job John you have some nice props there!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

your phone takes better video then my $500 video camera. Im pissed. Anyway, you have a nice haunt with some cool props. Good job.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

The haunt looks great dude!


----------

